

Show HN: Jison Debugger – A visual editor for JavaScript parsers and lexers - nolanl
http://nolanlawson.github.io/jison-debugger/

======
vittore
Question , is there a plugin for any text editor like ACE to generate
autocomplete based on jison rules?

~~~
nolanl
That would be my #1 desired feature to add to this app - syntax highlighting
for the Jison grammar.

Since CoffeeScript and Handlebars are written in Jison, you'd think someone
would have done this already, but I couldn't wrap my head around the Ace
highlighter implementation for those languages. It didn't seem to be as simple
as "plug in this Jison grammar and get a highlighter." If that were the case,
it would be easy, because Jison itself is written in Jison. :)

------
fiatjaf
This is great and necessary, because Jison is a big undocumented mess. That's
why I stopped using it and started using PEG:
[http://pegjs.org/](http://pegjs.org/)

